
Pravega: Storage Reimagined for a Streaming World - based2
http://pravega.io/
======
based2
[https://data-artisans.com/blog/dellemc-launches-open-
source-...](https://data-artisans.com/blog/dellemc-launches-open-source-
pravega-complete-apache-flink-connector)

